# Pretty fast transfer



## easyrider (May 25, 2022)

This last WM account transfer took about a month. Not too bad, imo. 

Bill


----------



## WManning (May 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This last WM account transfer took about a month. Not too bad, imo.
> 
> Bill


Same here. From signing transfer request to day Worlmark transferred less the 5 weeks.


----------



## Hobokie (May 25, 2022)

Wow! That’s great news! It was 6 months for me when I bought (I think it was 2017 or 2018)


----------



## Firepath (Jul 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This last WM account transfer took about a month. Not too bad, imo.
> 
> Bill


Med too. Signed in May 2022 and transfer is complete.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 25, 2022)

Firepath said:


> Med too. Signed in May 2022 and transfer is complete.


How many weeks did it take?  I just paid for the transfer fee mid-July, in which the broker submitted to WM right away, should I be looking at end of August or would September be more realistic?  Thanks!


----------

